# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  Was Corona an accident or not ? What do you think ?

## Choron-Cheats

Share your ideas, thoughts and assumptions. What do you believe ?

----------


## jimmys96

As a healthcare worker, I gotta say even asking questions like this reeks of ignorance

----------


## joeyk

definitely do think it was a accident but I do believe how this virus acts and the way it attacks your buddy that it was modified in a lab... just my opinion

----------


## DavidYoung

I didn't really believe in all this at all, but the other day a famous blogger died, whom I have been watching for many years. Now I'm very creepy, I don't even know what to think

----------


## aramina

Yeah, it's been spread all out on the news, while not so many young people die at all from Corona... Strange coincidence indeed... Makes you think  :Wink:

----------


## Lizette

> Yeah, it's been spread all out on the news, while not so many young people die at all from Corona... Strange coincidence indeed... Makes you think


It seems to me that you just do not see the whole picture as a whole. Yes, it seems that older people are in greater danger than young people .. but .. I have a doctor (surgeon) friend in an ordinary English village. He says that a lot of young children (primary school age) have complications from covid. As a rule, these are blood clots in the arms and legs. And these are only the consequences that we can see immediately. I don't want to get involved in politics, but I feel that people are becoming more and more isolated. We are locked in our homes as if in individual bunkers in case of a nuclear disaster(( I noticed strange things myself. I automate my entire daily routine as much as possible - cooking, cleaning. They say this is a frequent occurrence for self-isolation. My final idea is to buy a gadget to clean my pool like in this article. This way I can avoid using chlorine (to keep my lungs safe) and not have a special guy in for cleaning. Sometimes I feel like a character in a book about survival after a disaster .. Do I believe this is a conspiracy? I guess not. However, our perception has already made it a disaster. And this disaster is in our minds.

----------


## AlexoCD

It's a disaster, no doubt. It ruined a ton of my plans :c

----------


## ryanazim

There is hardly any vaper who is unfamiliar with the Elf-Bar! It's a vape brand that started its journey in 2018 and has gained tremendous popularity.

----------


## toliktolik

I am deeply convinced that the crown was well thought out and not at all accidental (

----------


## Aminat

It had a huge influence on the economy of every country, and I wouldn't say that in a good way, so I doubt it was all planned. And in general, the pandemic had a negative effect on almost every industry, many people got their plans ruined because of that, and so on. I still remember that I managed to go to rome food tours only a few years after my plans because of the covid, and many travelers had huge problems with that.

----------

